# Oceanic Lizard Lounge turned viv



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Got my hands on this 36Lx18Dx24H Lizard Lounge, here is what I did with it.
It will be the future home of 6 green and black Costa Rican Auratus.
Figured out the 3 inch petri dishes fit perfectly to seal off the vents that these tanks have in them. A cpu fan (held with suction cups) fits perfectly over one the these vents too.
I have a babbling brook with small pond as well. EcoWeb on right side, with open back. The tree stump in left corner is pieced together with driftwood.
Whatya think?
Christine


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice. I'm just curious why you decided to block off all the vents? Granted they aren't ff proof. But with a little bit of retrofitting you could make them ff proof. A lot of froggers go through some considerable trouble to add vents to their vivs in order to increase air circulation. Your tillys would probably benefit from the additional airflow. Just some thoughts. I love the tank and I've always wanted one of those lizard lounges since they first came out. Good job!!


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Very nice. I'm just curious why you decided to block off all the vents? Granted they aren't ff proof. But with a little bit of retrofitting you could make them ff proof. A lot of froggers go through some considerable trouble to add vents to their vivs in order to increase air circulation. Your tillys would probably benefit from the additional airflow. Just some thoughts. I love the tank and I've always wanted one of those lizard lounges since they first came out. Good job!!


I did not close off the vents entirely, I hot glued ff proof screen then the 3 inch petri dishes just push into the opening, they are not glued or anything they just fit snugly. Then I can remove them for ventilation if I need to, and I can move my fans around as well for different air movement.


----------

